# So I got to see The Black Dahlia Murder last night.



## GeoMantic (Oct 10, 2010)

Seriously amazing. Everyone was completely spot on the entire show, and the live sound was phenomenal. Unbelievable amounts of stage presence from everyone. It was easily the best concert I've ever been to. I was even able to grab the set list paper and get all of them to sign it and get some terrible pictures taken with a friends cellphone. (I didn't want to bring mine inside.)

Everyone was totally cool, Ryan Knight was extremely humble when I told him how much a fan I was of his playing, Brian and Trevor were nice as hell, I got to say hi before and after the show.

Has anyone else seen them on this tour or had similar experiences?


----------



## Jtizzle (Oct 10, 2010)

I saw them on their tour with Augury and Obscura a few months back. Everything was awesome. The sound was amazing and they were all on time and all that haha. Didn't get to meet them though.


----------



## Lon (Oct 10, 2010)

TBDM is incredibly live.. they play so tight (i saw them with their old guitarrist in 2007) and it was like you took a blanket of the speakers... the band which played after them on the mainstage (!) sounded like a bad amateur group compared to TBDM... although im not a big fan of their studio work (i like to listen to it now and then) they are beyond awesome live


----------



## sentagoda (Oct 10, 2010)

Gear?


----------



## GeoMantic (Oct 11, 2010)

sentagoda said:


> Gear?



Brian had an ESP eclipse with a floyd rose. Natural quilted maple top and ebony fingerboard with EMG's.

Ryan had an Ibanez (custom? I'm not really familiar with their 6 string stuff.) It was this really unique blue color. It was semi-sparkly, not royal like the 1527, it was brighter. It had a maple fretboard with the ibanez sharktooth inlays that were outlined in blue. The pickups matched the body, with black poles. I'm guessing DiMarzio.

I'm not sure on amps/pedals. The racks were facing the side of the stage and I never got a good look. I forgot to ask, it didn't even cross my mind strangely.


----------



## adrock (Oct 12, 2010)

I've seen them numerous times, and they always shred faces. always dead on performances, and so tight as a band. definitely my favorite death metal band, live or on record.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 12, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> Brian had an ESP eclipse with a floyd rose. Natural quilted maple top and ebony fingerboard with EMG's.
> 
> Ryan had an Ibanez (custom? I'm not really familiar with their 6 string stuff.) It was this really unique blue color. It was semi-sparkly, not royal like the 1527, it was brighter. It had a maple fretboard with the ibanez sharktooth inlays that were outlined in blue. The pickups matched the body, with black poles. I'm guessing DiMarzio.
> 
> I'm not sure on amps/pedals. The racks were facing the side of the stage and I never got a good look. I forgot to ask, it didn't even cross my mind strangely.


 
It may have been a rg770 reissue. He has a custom Ibby, but I didn't see him play it when they toured with Obscura. His custom Ibby is all Jason Becker like.

Ryan Knight is a beast though. When I saw him he came out hammered drunk and played flawlessly. The guy is a machine.


----------



## GeoMantic (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.knucklesfirst.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/RyanKnight.jpg

It's that one. I agree though, he is a super cool guy, and absolutely flawless live. My head almost exploded on the I Will Return Solo.

Their set list was:

Statutory Ape
Everything Went Black
Closed Casket Requiem
Necropolis
Miasma
Black Valor
Christ Deform
Elder Misanthropy
What A Horrible Night To Have A Curse
Funeral Thirst
A Vulgar Picture
Denounced, Disgraced
Deathmask Divine
I Will Return

They played everything I wanted to hear, it was great.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 12, 2010)

Lon said:


> TBDM is incredibly live..



SOOO live! like, REALLY live!


----------



## Static (Oct 12, 2010)

As much as i love TBDM, i still miss Ryan in Arsis.The solos he'd do with James Malone was insane.


----------



## theo (Oct 12, 2010)

When they played maelbourne australia this year they told us where their after party was gonna be, we spent the night getting fucking wasted with em. was really cool.

Live sound was phenomenal. on part with the DT gigs Ive been to. 
Ryan way playing an RG550 I think, they were playing through mesa cabs and had peavey heads.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not a massive fan of their music, but they are fucking flawless live.

I was so impressed at how tight they are, Shannon Lucas is a robotic teddy bear.


----------

